# When to Trial?



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I started training agility with Tara in May (2010) with the intent to eventually compete in AKC and possibly other venues as well. We've taken classes continuously since we started (6 week classes running every two months). She's got solid contacts in class (in short sequences of 4-5 obstacles) and her weaves are not far behind. Her sequencing is also coming along nicely (my handling skills still need tons of work!). Most of the sequences we do in class are tougher than some of the AKC novice level courses I've seen maps for, though they are very short sequences (no more than 8 obstacles and only jumps, tunnel and table). Our next handling class (Handling 2) starts tomorrow and I think we'll be doing much longer sequences. One of my friends in our classes has told me that what we do in our handling classes is tougher than anything she's seen in AKC trials at the Novice level. Tara knows all the AKC obstacles except she has only seen a broad jump a handful of times and she's never seen a panel jump.

As some of you know, I'll be moving from Virginia (tons of trials - at least one every weekend in at least one venue within driving distance) to Kansas for veterinary school this summer. Not only does Kansas have less trial options, but I expect I'll be extremely busy over the next four years and not sure how much time I will have to take classes in agility, let alone trial. 

So, I'm tossing around the idea of entering a trial or two before I leave. There are AKC trials in May, June and July that are within an hour's drive of my home. My question is, how do you decide you are ready? Is it worth it to go to a couple trials and then possibly not be able to trial again for several years? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Normally I'd recommend going to matches and show/go's. Pretend matches that allow treats/training/toys and you can try the sequences more than once!

IF you trial, you need to really watch your nervous levels and look at what you really want. I know when I start trialing my goal is NOT to Qualify. My goals are usually to nail my contacts! Or get that weave entry! Figuring out the course is a good one too  . But I find if I break it down and really only have my training issues specifically set out, it helps with my nerves which helps my dog!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Maggie. I've just started running two dogs/pups and my main focus is to make sure they hit their contacts and weaves.

If for any reason they screw up ( which they have) we do more or less training in the ring and focus even more on their contacts.

both dogs are very fast and I need solid contacts so i'll have time to catch up lol


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Going to some CPE trials is a good stepping stone into USDAA or AKC agility trials, lower level courses and game classes are much easier so you can work on start line stays, handling, and every thing else that is distracting for a green dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdheeler said:


> Going to some CPE trials is a good stepping stone into USDAA or AKC agility trials, lower level courses and game classes are much easier so you can work on start line stays, handling, and every thing else that is distracting for a green dog.


That's a good idea. Lots of games in those venues too so it's fun (confusing maybe but people are patient with newbies  )


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Good things to think about.

I don't think I would be even considering trialing yet if we weren't moving in July, so maybe that's a sign right there. My motivation to trial is primarily to see if Tara can handle a trial situation. I definitely wouldn't expect to Q.

CPE may be an option- there is a trial at the end of April about an hour away that I could possibly enter. I'll have to think about it and see. 

I'm going to see if anyone knows of any fun matches coming up. I know my training facility has had them in the past, but they don't have any advertised right now.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

You can also check out UKI... not sure how well it has taken in virginia yet... they allow you to use toys in the ring. This is the new venue from Greg and Laura Derritt here in the US. Check the UKI site for shows.


----------

